# Landed another tripletail!



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I got out last night in hopes to land another tripletail or another tarpon. I sight casted on this fish 3 times before I could get it to eat. No jumps from this one just some screaming drag:thumbup:


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice.............................

Robin


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

dang nice fish.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Wow man knocking out the exotics latley huh? Awesome fish!

Chase


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

So jealous. Good job, what did he eat?


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

Another studly one. I get half that for helping unload your yak...


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

dang......wth....nice fish!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

super nice. what do they eat and where do they hang out? never even seen one in the water...


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

Almost need another hand


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice one!


----------



## PBTH (Oct 1, 2007)

sure said:


> super nice. what do they eat and where do they hang out? never even seen one in the water...


They are a very structure oriented fish and will hang very tight next to solid structure. They can be finicky at times, but normally they will readily respond to a number of soft plastics, live shrimp, and small finfish. Don't hit them on the head with a cast though and avoid getting too close to them as it can be harder to get a bite if they see you.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats not a tripletail! I only see one on it. Liar.

Nice ugly thing there Brandon. I have never had one turn down a weightless, glow DOA. If you want to be really sporty, free gaff them from the yak like me and my buddy Wade have in the past.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I was able to just pick up one I saw in the sound when I was surveying a house on the beach that was 10". I was working for Mark aka next step he saw the pic I took on my old phone.


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

I'd be happy to get you out on my boat and tag a few- I fish triples pretty hard out of Mobile and PSJ. You can get in the tagging program by contacting Read Hendon at Gulf Coast Research Lab. I keep mine to eat, but once I hit the limit or if I get one that is short I put a tag in it. PM me if interested!


----------

